# Traditional/ Primative Hunt This Fall



## choctawlb (May 22, 2007)

Hey,
     How much interest is there in doing a traditional/primative hunt this Fall in North Georgia? I had run this by Al and he thought it was a great idea, so I'm throwing it on the board for ya'lls input. I have envisioned a traditional hunt for deer or bear somewhere in North Georgia, maybe the weekend of September 8-9, pending the postings of the seasons. Just a group of folks with sticks and strings, getting together, doing some hunting,socializing,primative camping, campfire cooking, and just having a general good time.  Can't think of a better bunch than the folks on here. 
      I don't know that much about that area of the state,  but honestly I don't think we want to do one down in my part of the country that early in the season. The mosqitos and Gnats will tote you off that early in the season down in South Georgia.  
     Ya'll throw it around and let's see what comes up.

Date has been set:: SEPTEMBER 21 - 23, 2007
Ken


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2007)

ok lets see sept. hunt, camp, food, freinds oh yea hunt, food, heck i think you talked me into it.

john


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2007)

Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise (not likely huh  ) I will be in on this. There are several WMA's with camping areas but I am not very familiar with them.
The VERY little I know about bear hunting tells me our chances for success would be greater if the acorns are falling. Also, if we can find some ripening sorgham fields that might help a lot. Heck, I'm not even sure when the sorgham starts attracting the bears.  My first bear hunt occurred last year when Dana Young offered his advice and expertise. I saw three bears on my first hunt, a sow and two cubs. Just seeing the bears like that while sitting against a tree was rewarding enough, but I would definitely like to get one with my bow. Having several in the hunting party would sure make it easier for someone if they did get one.

Maybe we can plan a few wild game camp suppers. No doubt this would be a great time for a group of us so lets hear from you and make it happen.


----------



## bam_bam (May 22, 2007)

i would love to be a part of that trip. count me in


----------



## reylamb (May 22, 2007)

The season will open September 15th this year, the first Saturday after the 8th of September.


----------



## choctawlb (May 22, 2007)

I work alternating weekends , so the weekend of September 21-23 would be my first opportunity to go. After that my available dates would be October 5-7, and October 19-21. I'm not sure when the season closes, last year I think it was Oct. 13. Any of these 3 weekends will work for me . 
    I think some good dutch oven cooking with some wild game recipies would be great. I've got several pieces of cast iron, and could probrobly figure out how to cook something fitting in em.  Let's see what we can come up with. I'm looking forward to it. 
Ken


----------



## markland (May 22, 2007)

The TBG (Traditonal Bowhunters of GA) put on a hunt at Cohuta every year and it is great!  Usually the 2nd or 3rd weekend of the season.  Check it out! www.tradbowgeorgia.com   Mark


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2007)

markland said:


> The TBG (Traditonal Bowhunters of GA) put on a hunt at Cohuta every year and it is great!  Usually the 2nd or 3rd weekend of the season.  Check it out! www.tradbowgeorgia.com   Mark



Mark, if the dates of this hunt do not coincide with the TBG hunt at Cohutta perhaps those with TBG who cannot make the Cohutta hunt can make this one, or even both.


----------



## choctawlb (May 22, 2007)

Hey Mark,
      I've actually been meaning to rejoin the TBG, I was a member back in 1990's when Greg Campbell was Pres. A good friend of mine Randy Keene is trying to get me to join back up, I just belong to so many organizations already, it's hard to keep up with them all. We were just trying to get a group from here together to get to meet each other, and what better way to do it than go hunting, and socialize a little in camp.  A couple of these guys I have met before, but others I have not, kinda like a primative woodys gathering. 
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (May 22, 2007)

i cant wait. i hope yall choose the september dates. cant go in oct.


----------



## markland (May 22, 2007)

It's tough to get enough people to go during the TBG dates as is, so if ya'll arrange around the same dates, then there will definitely be more people there, otherwise it will end up with 4-5 people showing up.  Hope ya'll can work it out.  Mark


----------



## fflintlock (May 22, 2007)

I'm all about it Ken, let's do it ! 
Any of the dates should be fine with me.
Jerald


----------



## Husky Bottoms (May 22, 2007)

You had me at primative hunt in N GA, I would definately be interested!! Let us know as things progress
Husky


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2007)

We need some suggestions on WMA's or other areas open for bears. Anyone care to make one or two? 

We should make a determination pretty quick so research, scouting and other plans can be made regarding available campsites.


----------



## jallman (May 22, 2007)

Count me in also,would enjoy a hunt like that


----------



## bam_bam (May 23, 2007)

how about dawson forrest? or swallow creek?


----------



## choctawlb (May 23, 2007)

I'll go ahead and set the date for the weekend of September 21-23,2007 . We are looking for a place to do this hunt, so now is the time for suggestions and input. I am a resident of South Georgia, so I know little or nothing about the hunting in the mountains of North Georgia. I have been bear hunting in North Georgia once, saw plenty of scat, no bear. I need some input from ya'll North Georgians about a good deer, bear area that we can met and fellowship at, maybe kill a bear or deer in the process.
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (May 23, 2007)

Hey Bam Bam,
Where is Dawson Forest located?
Ken


----------



## bam_bam (May 23, 2007)

dawson and forsyth counties. i never been up there but have heard and seen in GON a good bit of bears come from there. maybe there is a better place to go


----------



## fflintlock (May 23, 2007)

Hey Ken, it's a hop and a skip from Ms. Franky's
I think it's Rt. 53 ? , west of Dawsonville. It's a good look'n peice of woods, been by there several times, but never hunted it. I know it has some water that looks like it might hold some trout.


----------



## Al33 (May 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of links listing all the Georgia WMA's in Regions I and II. Of course, not all have a good population of bears and some are bow only.

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/georgia-wma-region2.html

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/georgia-wma-region1.html


----------



## Al33 (May 23, 2007)

*Dawson Forrest link*

http://www.atlanticmapping.com/dawson_forest_wma.htm


----------



## fflintlock (May 23, 2007)

Here is a link with all the WMAs
http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp


----------



## choctawlb (May 23, 2007)

Jerald
How many acres in Dawson Woods? I know there are some bears in that area as Mrs. Frankie has some on her place. 
Al it won't matter if the areas are bow only,  long as there is a good population, and a camping area.
If any of ya'll know of a better area go ahead and pitch in, this is a group effort after all. Shoot, I just got the ball rolling. 
Ken


----------



## Al33 (May 23, 2007)

choctawlb said:


> Jerald
> How many acres in Dawson Woods? Ken




25,000

The size of the listed WMA's in the links above are shown to the right of each WMA.


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2007)

its been years since i hunted it but lake burton WMA has bears. i only got to hunt it once during gun season. it would be nice if JSOG would chime in. i'll see if i can find him

john


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 24, 2007)

sounds like it could be fun


----------



## bam_bam (May 24, 2007)

statistically what is the best wma that has a good mix of deer and bear kills. i pesonaly have never been to a wma north of macon. so i dont know


----------



## Al33 (May 24, 2007)

bam_bam said:


> statistically what is the best wma that has a good mix of deer and bear kills. i pesonaly have never been to a wma north of macon. so i dont know



It is my understanding that where there are good populations of bear the deer are hard to come by. Both compete for most of the same foods and bears kill fawns. I have heard from a few that hunt North Georgia regulaly that the bears have really hurt the deer populations in many areas. I know that didn't answer your question directly but maybe GON has some data on it.


----------



## bam_bam (May 24, 2007)

Al33 said:


> It is my understanding that where there are good populations of bear the deer are hard to come by. Both compete for most of the same foods and bears kill fawns. I have heard from a few that hunt North Georgia regulaly that the bears have really hurt the deer populations in many areas. I know that didn't answer your question directly but maybe GON has some data on it.



no that made sense. guess ya cant have both.


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 24, 2007)

I know lake Russel wma has a good outlook for both and it is a pretty big piece of property


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2007)

same for lake burtonWMA


----------



## JSOG (May 24, 2007)

Hi John!!

You want bears?
Any of our Hilly ones......
You want hogs?
Hogs arent in North ga. A HUGE myth.....
Trrrrrrrrust me......

Id suggest Russel for deer... never seen no bears or hogs there tho.
Id have to vote for Blue Ridge.
It has  the best shot at deer n bear, AND hogs.

Russel is your highest probabilty on blood in the truck tho.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2007)

thanks jsog i wuz hopeing you'd chime in fellows ifn he says blue ridge then that gets my vote.


----------



## bam_bam (May 25, 2007)

sounds good to me! what county is that in?


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2007)

Looks like its in lumpkin and union counties. maybe we can get JSOG to go with us the boy is a hunting machine

john


----------



## choctawlb (May 25, 2007)

Russell WMA, September 21-23, 2007 sounds good to me.  Like I told ya'll before, I'm new to North Georgia, and Bear Hunting.  We have good deer populations and plenty of hogs down here in the southern part of the state, but I ain't got no idea about up North.
Ken


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 25, 2007)

I'm in.

It's Al33's responsibility to make sure I get a trad bow and learn to shoot before Sept!


----------



## choctawlb (May 25, 2007)

Scratch that last post.   Blueridge is where he said the best mix was. Ain't got my mind going right here this morning . So now it's Blueridge on September 21-23, 2007. What do ya'll think? Next thing we need to do is set up some time to go and check it out. Plus how many folks we talking bout going. I like to have good bunch, give us a chance to put some faces to the names, and post. Later as things go along we can figure out what we gonna cook , eat ect.  Sounds like this may be fun. 
Ken


----------



## Dana Young (May 25, 2007)

I am not a traditional bow hunter but if you want bear you need to hunt for bear if you want deer then you need to hunt for deer. that being said any of the mtn wma's have good oportunities for bear or hog. deer on the other hand I would recomend Lake russell although there are a few bears there they are few and far between, Chestatee wma looks good for bear this season I already know of some sorgum and corn patches that have been or will be soon planted. Blue ridge has probably the best mix of bears and deer and a few hogs. Coopers creek is another good area. If you don't mind a nontraditional bow hunter going with you I might have time to go and help ya'll out in finding a bear or two.


----------



## bam_bam (May 25, 2007)

yall set the place and i will do my dead level best to be there. the only way i wouldnt be there is b/c i aint in the state. so count me in


----------



## reylamb (May 25, 2007)

He may not shoot traditional gear, but Dana Young has a great reputation as a bear slayer.......


----------



## choctawlb (May 25, 2007)

Dana,
    I was looking for a place with a good bearing hunting spot, where a deer might just happen to come along. Deer ain't that important as far as I'm concerned. Word has it you are the man when it comes to Bear.  Your advice, help , input would be greatly appreciated. 
Ken


----------



## Dana Young (May 25, 2007)

If bear is the name of the game then hunt chestatee or chattahoochee wma's.


----------



## markland (May 25, 2007)

Dana, whatcha think the affect the freeze is going to have on the mtn bears.  From what I hear the white oaks were hit hard and acorns maybe scarce this year.  That is what I have always keyed on up there, just wondering if I need to look at something else, or if the bears are going to move down to crops more or something else?  I am getting worried about this fall!  Mark


----------



## Dana Young (May 25, 2007)

Mark,
We might have a few acorns up high as these trees were not blooming when the late freeze hit, but the drought might be a different story. If there are any acorns they will be in the 3 to 4000 ft altitude. I think our best bet for bears will be around sorgum or clover patches, or around camping areas(not right in theses areas but find approach routes to these areas.


----------



## markland (May 25, 2007)

Yep, that is what I am hearing, the trees up high had not bloomed yet, but down lower, they would be in trouble.  That sucks cuz I hunt down lower!  Also the drought as well, did not factor that in, those acrons that produce may not hang in there as well.  I am imagining the campgrounds are going to get hit hard and there will be some complaints this year.  Mark


----------



## Dana Young (May 25, 2007)

Yea  theres going to be some rogue bears this season.


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2007)

i dont care which one we go to lets just hunt .....LOL.....ya'll pick and im in. 

john


----------



## Southbow (May 25, 2007)

You guys might be interested in this. There's a proposed regulations change that would not require you to haul out a bear whole and take it to the DNR for tagging.

Here's the current regs:
Bears must be reported to and tagged by the Gainesville or Armuchee Game Management office or Calhoun Law Enforcement office within 24 hours of kill.

Here's the proposed regs, with a description of why:
Bears must be reported within 24 hours of kill to the Gainesville or Armuchee Game Management office or the Department’s published toll-free telephone number (800-241-4113).

The current regulation of tagging harvested bears within 24 hours places an inflexible burden on a reduced workforce and can be unduly burdensome for hunters. When logistically feasible, our associates will continue to work with hunters to tag bears on the day of harvest. However, in situations where it is needlessly difficult to meet a hunter to tag a bear, this regulation change provides additional flexibility for hunters and our associates to arrange a mutually convenient time to fulfill the requirements of law. This approach is consistent with the tagging process used to administer the recording of alligator harvest, which has work well for hunters and the Department. This change will improve customer service relations.

Mark,
You and I talked about this before, and you said they would basically work with you if you couldn't bring it out whole, looks like they'll make that the new law. I also read you must bring them at minimum the skull and hide. That's a great change.

chris


----------



## choctawlb (May 25, 2007)

Well the date is set at September 21-23, 2007, and I would suggest going with one of the WMA' Dana suggested. Chattahoochie is the larger of the two, but some scouting I guess would help with that decision. What do ya'll think so far?
Ken


----------



## choctawlb (May 26, 2007)

How many folks we got committing to this little endeaver? Several I hope as it don't get much better than camping and spending a weekend in the woods with folks of a similar interest.   I think it will be a real good time, and at least for me , I'll finally get to put a face and person with the names on the post.  I gotta work the rest of the weekend, and Monday,  and then I'll try and get a hold of some maps, ect. for the two areas Dana has suggested. Then we can try and plan some scouting trips throughout the summer. If I'm missing anything here ya'll chime in. I'm kinda getting excited myself. 
Look forward to getting together and meeting ya'll.


----------



## bam_bam (May 26, 2007)

i will be there.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2007)

count me in


----------



## MCW1984 (May 27, 2007)

I don't know about dawson forest,but cohutta has feral hogs also.Which would give A wider variety of species to hunt,maybe that would lead to more shot opportunities.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (May 29, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## markland (May 29, 2007)

Yes Chris, that would work well and to have it in writing would certainly clear things us as well.  I did not have any problems last year with mine, just made the call, the ranger got back in touch with me and we met right near my hometown.  All he needed was the hide and skull and he checked it, tagged it and pulled 1 small tooth, that was it.  Thanks!  Mark


----------



## JSOG (May 30, 2007)

I THINK I can make this......
I,ll be off to Utah late July, but that hunt is lessn two weeks long......

Lets be smart, n ask some local rangers about "Dead Bears".....
(Thats a bear thats a royal PAIN,has TWO ear tags... and needs a good killin.) 

The acorn survey is something worth looking at as well.

Yes... Chattahoochie n such have bear... hogs n such too.
But lets not forget,it also has a WAD of 'Lanta folks ridin the roads too!.If ya aint gotta good spot ta walk to, yer backin up.

I ,ll play regardless of area, time permitin, but I figure we pay these gentlemn ta manage critters. Lets ask THEM where the managin needs doin!


----------



## FVR (May 30, 2007)

Just waiting for the official dates.  I hate making comm. as things always come up.  I've been trying to make the TBG bear hunt for the last 4 years, something always comes up.

The final will go on the calendar and hopefully no kids or wife gets sick.


----------



## Al33 (May 31, 2007)

*FVR,*



choctawlb said:


> Well the date is set at September 21-23, 2007, and I would suggest going with one of the WMA' Dana suggested. Chattahoochie is the larger of the two, but some scouting I guess would help with that decision. What do ya'll think so far?
> Ken



I like JSOG's idea of seeking the rangers advice. Does anyone know any of them personally, either by friendship or past encounters?

Ken and I discussed his coming up for a scouting trip on some of the suggested areas. Perhaps we can get others to scout areas and give a report.


----------



## choctawlb (May 31, 2007)

Ya'll please pitch in with any suggestions, advice , ect.  I just started the ball rolling on this Idea after talking to Al about it. Thought it would be fun to get some traditional folks together, socialize, eat, hunt, just have a good weekend. 
Like Al has said, we are going to do some scouting over the next few months, check with the rangers, ect. and see what we can come up with. Hopefully by September we will have a successful plan together amongst the group.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## fflintlock (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in !!
It'll be a few weeks till I get settled in, but I can go a scout'n some. 
 Ken, are you planning on comming up before the hunt to look around a bit, if so, give me a holler, I have a spare bed you can use, or we can camp, what ever you want to do.


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey Jerald,
I appreciate the invite, will let you know when we set up a scouting trip. It'll be good to see ya again.  It has been awhile indeed. Give us some time to do some catching up. I look forward to it. 
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Jun 11, 2007)

Bump


----------



## bubbadawg (Jun 12, 2007)

*up thatta' way*

I live in Forsyth County not too far from Dawson County. I have gun hunted Dawson Forest WMA in years past but I haven't bow hunted it. Sounds like a good time.
I'll be glad to gather info/intel. 
Just let me know 

bubbadawg


----------



## choctawlb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying to get up to North Georgia and doing some scouting on the weekend of June 29-31, if Al has had his litter by then.    If any of ya'll wanna meet up that'll give us 3 weeks to plan. Al I hope you are doing better my friend, I know if you haven't passed it, you ain't feeling too good. 
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Jun 13, 2007)

choctawlb said:


> I'm thinking about trying to get up to North Georgia and doing some scouting on the weekend of June 29-31, if Al has had his litter by then.    If any of ya'll wanna meet up that'll give us 3 weeks to plan. Al I hope you are doing better my friend, I know if you haven't passed it, you ain't feeling too good.
> Ken



Thanks sir! I have been pain free since Monday morning so bring it on and we'll go hike a mountain.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 14, 2007)

ya'll better watch good for timber rattlers and copperheads and mama bears.


----------



## fflintlock (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice !
 I move so slow through the woods, that the animals think I am part of the wood work !  
I have been fortunate enuff, that I have always seen them, before they felt me walking, must be the Muskogee in me. In any case, I give them a wide birth, they do not bother me, I do not bother them 
 I don't kill anything I don't eat !! Even if they are a pain !!
Jerald


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2007)

hey lets not for get this one. any of ya'l get to do any scouting??????

john


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 12, 2007)

We haven't forgot about the hunt, ain't gonna let that happen. Al and I are going scouting August 10-12. Will post more after that trip.
Ken


----------



## FVR (Jul 14, 2007)

Have the dates, is it going to be at Dawson Forest?  You have three tracts, No, now they have four.  The Atlanta, Amicalola, Wildcat, and Burnt Mountain.

I have not hunted there in years.  Hunted there alot when I lived in Alpharetta.  I hunted mostly the Amic. tract and there are deer, bear, and hog there.  

If you want to go compl. tribal, you can take the main road in the Amic. tract up and down till it ends.  Cross the river and you are primitive.

Hunted the Wildcat once, drive in, park, cross the creek and you are on your way.

But, some of the biggest deer that I've seen have come from the Atl. tract.  Have an old friend who's property backs up to it.

Just wondering where?

Franf


----------



## choctawlb (Jul 23, 2007)

Is the opening dates for Bear season September 8th? If so we might want to change the date for the hunt to that weekend. Earlier in this thread someone had posted the date to be later, and since I have to work the weekend of September 14-16, I had set the date to September 21-23, which was my next weekend off. I would think the opening weekend would be better because of no hunting pressure. Is September 8th opening day? What do ya'll think? Is this a bad date for the rest of ya'll?
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2007)

That would work much better for me because I have a 40th high school reunion in Dallas, Texas on the 21st of Sept.. I had been struggling with which one I would attend so if the hunt were moved up to the 8th I could visit my family in Texas prior to the reunion.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 24, 2007)

Al33 said:


> I have a 40th high school reunion in Dallas, Texas on the 21st of Sept...




40 years!!!!!
You must be old 

I've got a 30 year next month, gotta go see how much wider the old girlfriends are and who has any hair left


----------



## FVR (Jul 24, 2007)

Sept. 8th is the first day, gets earlier and earlier every year.

So, where is the hunt to take place?

Fri, Sat, and Sunday?

Where is the rendezvous area?

Frank


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2007)

Frank,
Ken and I are going up for a weekend of scouting August 10-12. We will decide then where we will camp and hunt. I am confident we can find a place that we can all gather for plenty of camping room and yet be close to several areas to hunt if someone wants to venture out a bit to some other areas. We are planning on attending the Woody's gathering at Unicoi on Sunday the 12th.

We certainly encourage others to scout also and report their findings. Just a thought, but it might be a good idea to decide ahead of time who is going to scout which areas or WMA's.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2007)

man im getting ready for this gonna get my licsens(sp) this week between this and the outdoor core pig gig and my new hunting lease in GA. i may not hunt bama this year not.....LOL....


----------



## FVR (Jul 29, 2007)

Don't think I'm going to be able to make this.  I found a spot late last year while hog hunting, kind of a double funnel.

Made a mental note.

Ventured out this afternoon just to spook one deer and find a few nice sets (big) of deer tracks.  Looks to have been made this am.

Easy access, cross a stream to lose scent.

Don't think I can pass this one up.


----------



## ed'sboy (Aug 16, 2007)

Howdy boys, hope everyone has had a good summer. After reading this thread I'd like to propose a plan of attack. 1st off, I have a close friend with the DNR who has run bear lines this summer. Dana's right, best odds are Chattahoochee and Chestatee and I know that Swallow Creek holds a fair number as well as hogs. Chattahoochee and Chestatee adjoin one another and Swallow Creek is only 20 minutes away so all three can be hunted.I recommend finding a campground to hole up in centrally located to them. Andrew's Cove is an ideal location but stays crowded with fufu Atlanta types. There is a fairly secluded spot in Swallow Creek at the base of Dismal Mountain that might be good for an expedition such as this. Hopefully Dana, you'll join us on this. I know Swallow Creek pretty well but don't have many specifics on the other two WMA's.
My recommendation would be the weekend of Sept 8th which is opening weekend. I have a cabin which adjoins Swallow Creek and would welcome everyone for a get together on Saturday evening after the hunt. Everyone brings their own meat for the grill and we can add some extras to go along with it. It sits on the Hiawassee River and if the water level gets up by then if anyone is interested in fishing it just let me know prior to that weekend. 
I've got my 400+ pound boar picked out, I just need him to participate. 
Let's hear some ideas and a head count for those interested.


----------



## choctawlb (Aug 17, 2007)

Sounds like an idea to me. We were supposed to scout last weekend, but I got tick bit the end of July and wasn't feeling like walking around in the mountains. Had flu like symptoms, and joint pain.Luckily I caught it early, and have  gotten some antibiotics in me now, and things are much better. I spoke with Al today, and we're going to try and scout next weekend. Hope nothing pops up this time.
Ken


----------



## scambooger (Aug 17, 2007)

that lyme disease is nasty i got tick bit 3 years ago and had to do the antibiotic routine


----------



## Al33 (Aug 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 24, 2007)

Al , Ken ya'll be safe this weekend .......

hope ya find some good bear sign .....


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 24, 2007)

If this is the weekend of the 8th, I won't be able to make it. I'll have a house full of company, (relatives are invading)  My sister and family are comming up from Florida.
 I hope ya'll kill a big ole barr, if not, I know you'll have a dang good time try'n. Sure do hate to miss this one ! 
Jerald


----------



## Jessehall (Aug 24, 2007)

Not sure about the dates but lake russell host a deer bear and hog hunt all at once. It is a primtive weapons hunt and there are plenty of camping areas. I killed a good 7 point there last year. Sheffield would be a good option for bow only.


----------

